# whistle



## califreeman86 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ive been reading and watching videos on how to carve wood. So I finally gained my confidance wanting to try it out, this is the result…. not too bad i say,... i praticed the basic "Stop cut".


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

If the whistle works, you have a good starting point to
wood carving!
Oscar


----------



## califreeman86 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes it actually works. Thank you


----------

